# Trauma After Barium Enema



## Phoenix767 (Oct 26, 2014)

Hello everyone.

I am 23/F and last Friday, I was given a Barium enema exam after ongoing bowel issues. I read many stories about the procedure to prepare myself, and it seemed to me that it was not going to be easy, but it would not be the most difficult thing in the world either. That said, I had fairly neutral expectations going into the exam.
Now I'm not trying to scare anyone, but I need to know if what happened to me was normal. First of all, they refused to give me any sort of sedative or muscle relaxant, dispite my practically begging for one. The insertion of the catheter was excruciatingly painful, to the point where I felt I was going to pass out. I was paralyzed with pain to the point where I could not even speak. The doctor came in a few minutes later, and they began to allow the barium to flow into my colon. I think I just went into shock at this point. 
But the worst part came when the technician removed the catheter. I was horrified to find that I was bleeding! It seemed light at first, but when I went to the bathroom to relieve myself, the blood just kept coming out! As I came back into the room, I asked the technician if this was normal. She kept avoiding my question, instead saying "I didn't tell you because I knew you were nervous."
Ever since that happened, I have felt absolutely traumatized by the whole experience. I have searched the far corners of the Internet, and nowhere can I find an account of a barium enema causing such bleeding.

All I can think about is whether I'm the only one this has happened to. So can someone please let me know if this is normal? They seemed to have no problem letting me go right after the exam. But I feel like I won't be able to let it go ubtil I talk to someone else who had a similar experience, which brings me here.

Thanks,
Phoenix767


----------



## Jennifer Godfrey (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi, I am due to have a barium enema this Thursday. Have never had one so like you in the dark as to what will happen. I have however a leaflet that states I will be given an injection to help relax the muscles in the bowel and it states that the procedure may be a little uncomfortable but will not be painful, it also states that there may be a little bleeding afterwards.

I can let you know about my experience after Thursday.


----------



## Phoenix767 (Oct 26, 2014)

Thank you so much, I would really appreciate it if you let me know how it goes! Good luck.


----------

